# What exactly is emmersed



## Searlesy (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought I knew what it meant, but flicking through the forum, I think I might have the idea wrong??

If I have plants that are rooted in the actual aquarium, in the substrate, or logs etc, does this still qualify as emmersed? I am planning a setup with lots of driftwood and plants growing up out of the water, with metal halide lighting above that, but wasnt keen on using pots etc. I also want to keep fish in this setup, is this doable?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Any growth out of the water is emersed.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

When plants undergo physiological changes starting at the cellular level, which render them better able to utilize the natural resources available to them(IE an aquatic plant that lives in a seasonal river would be able to survive when the river becomes dry during drought or summer)


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

What he said.


----------



## Searlesy (Jul 9, 2003)

So there is no reason why I shouldnt be able to grow largish plants in an emmersed state without using pots, and still keep a suitable environment for both fish and plants?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Having plants grow out of the tank is completely fine. I am not exactly sure I understand what you plan on doing but if its just having plants with just roots in the tank or planted at the bottom and growing out of the tank.

What plants where you planning on using?


----------



## Searlesy (Jul 9, 2003)

I hadnt actually got that far... originally I was going for a biotope tank, but I honestly couldnt be bothered with the fuss.... I have 2 different tanks I wish to do this in, but I am thinking of using some Australian native plants, as well as some anubias that I already have. The anubias are growing right up out of the tank as it is.

One of the tanks is going to be a simulation of a "snag" type setup in an australian river/stream with submerged and emmersed wood, possibly with some completely terrestrial plants above the water line, and others growing out, the other is a representation of a flooded part of the amazon, tetras, lots of driftwood in and out of the water, and plants growing up out of the water.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

What your planning definately qualifies as having emersed growth. A lot of use have separate setups specifically for emersed growth to enable us to have more room for plants, to try to flower specific plants, and/or to try to grow plants that are very difficult to grow submersed. In addition to my emersed setup, I've also got several plants that have volunteered to grow emersed in my aquariums and are growing above the water out the back openings. I really love when plants volunter this way and seeing the differences between growth above and below the water. The one drawback is that many plants will shed all their leaves below the water once they get a certain amount of growth above the water.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you examine the difference in the growth patterns, it's sometimes rather amazing. The emmersed growth usually has a much stronger stem to support the weight of the plant. Leaf structure is often quite different as well. Look at the Plantfinder for photos of Ludwigia senagalensis and Limnophila aromatica for two examples. Many echinodorus species will shed their emersed leaves and grow very different submerged leaves when planted. Some plants, such as HC and anubias, look about the same either way.

Some of the plants we keep are obligate aquatics, meaning they only grow underwater. A large percentage of the plants we keep though are probably better adapted to life above water. In their natural settings many of them live in areas that are flooded for only part of the year. Plants that can adapt to life underwater, even if only temporarily, can fill ecological niches that others cannot.

Emersed growth is often stronger and therefore more robust during shipping. It's also easier to cultivate many plants in emersed setups. I believe that most of the commercial growers use emersed setups for anubias, echinodorus, crypts, ferns, and a good number of the stemmies.


----------

